# iMac Indigo...vivant ?



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Je vous sollicite aujourd'hui car j'ai récupéré un iMac Indigo 600/256Mo/CD-RW mais malheureusement il n'a plus de disque dur. L'iMac en lui même n'a rien de cassé malgrè le fait que je pense que la carte mère est morte.

Je voudrais savoir qques trucs : je lui ai mis un DD de 30Go et je l'ai raccordé à la nappe IDE mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'alimentation a branché dessus. Comment le disque dur est alimenté ?
J'ai rajouté 256Mo PC 133 compatible a priori et j'ai refermé le tout.
Lorsque je le raccorde à l'électricité et que j'appuie sur le bouton Power, l'écran s'initialise (il fait un petit bruit comme une télé qui s'allume) sans que quoi que ce soit ne démarre...ni le disque dur...rien.
Comment puis-je savoir ce qui va pas ? Que faut-il faire ?

Pour ce qui est de Mac OS, étant donné qu'il n'y a plus de disque durn plus de Mac OS et je n'ai pas le cd d'origine ni celui de 9.0 ou 9.2. Je n'ai qu'un Panther d'un iMac G5 et je pense qu'il faut mettre a jour le firmware de l'iMac avant d'installer Mac OS X...Comment puis-je résoudre ce pb ?

Merci bcp de toute votre aide si précieuse 

iScrat


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Avril 2005)

salut ,


tu dois trouver un cable d'alimentation qui traine pour alimenter ton disque dur,
sur ton disque tu as la nappe et la cable d'alimentation (démonte tout tu pourras en profiter pour enlever la poussière qui a du s'accumuler depuis le temps)

de plus tu dois avoir un firmware à jour pour passer sur OS X, fais une recherche dan sle forum il y a plein de sujets avec les liens adéquates

enfin, si ton iMac était en ordre de marche, tu devrais avoir un dossier avec un point d'intérrogation qui apparaitrait (signe que le système est inaccessible), mais c'est à confirmer

es tu sur de ta RAM ?


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2005)

Bah, il y a une petite paire de cables pour l'alimentation. Sans cela je doute que le iMac fasse quoi que ce soit 
Regarde cette image :






(source image : www.macworld.com howtoimac archives 2001)

Tu y vois entre les doigts la nappe (A) et à gauche (B) avec trois cables (jaune rouge noir) le connecteur d'alimentation.

Tu ne devrais pas avoir de peine à le retrouver.

Pour la suite, on verrra bien mais : installer osx nécessite un firmware qui ne s'installe que depuis os9.
Tu n'as pas les cd d'os9 ? tu as de la chance dans ton malheur car Apple a mis récemment os9 en téléchargement libre.

A plus


----------



## MrStone (6 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> //snip//
> Tu n'as pas les cd d'os9 ? tu as de la chance dans ton malheur car Apple a mis récemment os9 en téléchargement libre.
> 
> A plus




Tu as un lien ? J'ai pas entendu parler de ça, et c'est plutôt intéressant...


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

Ou, j'ai (peut être mal) fouillé sur le site d'Apple, rien trouvé concernant un quelconque OS 9 en libre téléchargement...les updat ok mais pas de système de base...rien trouvé. Tas un lien ?
A part ca, le cable d'alimentation n'existe plus je le trouve pas, aparement le disque dur a été enlevé sans précautions ou en emportant le cable avec ce qui est fort propable. Quel solution pour le remplacer ? Bidouillage avec un cable d'alim de PC ?
Je vais changer la pile qui a mon avis est usée la pauvre.

Aidez moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :rateau: 

merci encore+


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai peut être avancé dans ma quête vers la résurection de mon iMac...
J'ai bidouillé un cable de remplacement face à sa disparition. Je pense que cela est bien fait malgrès le côté bricolage de bas niveau, normalement ca devrait marcher.
Regardez les photos jointes.

L'iMac fait plus de choses qu'avant. La diode de la carte mère s'allume ce qui permet de constater qu'elle recoit l'alimentation qui lui est due. Cependant, quand j'appuie une première fois sur Power, la diode s'allume mais le mac ne se lance pas. Je réappuie en continu et là, la lumière du bouton Power s'allume pdt une fraction de secondes et la diode s'éteint...éteignant le tout. Avant je n'avais pas la lumère du bouton qui s'allumait. Alors est-ce mon cable de bricolage qui cloche ou est-ce une autre pb ?

Des avis ?

Je n'ai tjrs pas trouvé le système 9 en libre téléchargement...un lien ?   

Merci a vous !


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Avril 2005)

OS 9 n'est pas en libre téléchargement, seulement ses mises à jour...


à toi de trouver des CD originaux le temps de le remettre en marche, de vérifier le firmware et quand tu auras fini Tiger sera sorti


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

ouai mais bon...j'aimerais quand même qu'on m'aide parce que ca me sort par les...
ceux qui peuvent m'aider le font et ceux qui ne peuvent pas...s'abstiennent...
J'ai tout vérifié ya tout ski faut ds l'iMac a part un défaut de la carte mère je vois pas et encore la diode s'allume alors c'est pas ca...huuuuuuuuuuuuuuum...pfffffffff

hellllllp !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2005)

iScrat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peut être avancé dans ma quête vers la résurection de mon iMac...
> J'ai bidouillé un cable de remplacement face à sa disparition. Je pense que cela est bien fait malgrès le côté bricolage de bas niveau, normalement ca devrait marcher.
> Regardez les photos jointes.
> 
> ...



Ce que tu décris là, ressemble quand même bien à une pile morte, tu l'as changée ou pas ?


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> OS 9 n'est pas en libre téléchargement, seulement ses mises à jour...


J'ai du réver  Mais dans ma mémoire j'ai une news et le hic c'est qu'en cherchant dans les actus un peu partout, je ne remets pas la main sur cette news... étrange.

Alors la pile ?


----------



## MrStone (6 Avril 2005)

iScrat a dit:
			
		

> //snip//
> L'iMac fait plus de choses qu'avant. La diode de la carte mère s'allume ce qui permet de constater qu'elle recoit l'alimentation qui lui est due. Cependant, quand j'appuie une première fois sur Power, la diode s'allume mais le mac ne se lance pas. Je réappuie en continu et là, la lumière du bouton Power s'allume pdt une fraction de secondes et la diode s'éteint...éteignant le tout. Avant je n'avais pas la lumère du bouton qui s'allumait. Alors est-ce mon cable de bricolage qui cloche ou est-ce une autre pb ?
> 
> //snip//



Ben logiquement si tu as bien branché les bons fils aus bons endroits tu devrais avoir une alim' correcte.

Par contre le mac ne démarrera pas tant que tu n'auras pas de système sur le disque dur ou sur un cd dans le lecteur...mais dans ce cas tu devrais avoir au moins un signal qui arrive au niveau de l'écran, qui devrait te montrer un dossier avec un point d'interrogation (ce qui veut dire 'je ne trouve  pas de système pour booter').

Avant tout, appuie sur le bouton 'reset' (de nombreux threads en ont parlé dans le coin, si tu as du mal à le trouver) de la carte mère, pour t'assurer que tout est en ordre de ce côté. Si au redémarrage suivant ça ne marche toujours pas, il faudra continuer à creuser...


NB : quand tu maintiens appuyé (appui long) le bouton d'alimentation (power) le comportement que tu déclenches est a priori normal : tu forces l'extinction de la machine.


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2005)

tu n'as pas un cd de boot quelconque ? Genre un cd de test hardware pour voir si le démarrage est possible depuis le lecteur cd ?


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

Merci à tous...
J'ai fait un reset de la carte mère mais tjrs même situation. La diode s'allume tjrs mais aucun bruit, juste l'écran qui fait son petit craquement (comme un télé qui s'allume quoi) mais rien ne s'affiche. Le disque dur ne tourne pas, il ne s'initialise même pas. Je n'ai pas encore changé la pile, je vais le faire.
Donc en clair, il ya la ram d'origine, avec un disque dur de 30 Go à moi et je l'alim avec un cable bidouillé mais j'ai fait gaffe aux couleurs comme l'indique la photo qques réponses plus haut.
Quand je l'allume, j'entends l'écran faire son petit bruit et la diode de la carte mère s'allume.
C'est tout...

D'autres idées ??

Merci pour tout, j'avance solutions après solutions....+++


----------



## tedy (6 Avril 2005)

Y a pas il te faut os9...  
T'es dans quel coin?
éventuellement on pouurai s'arranger


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai tjrs pas résolu mon pb....la diode s'allume mais rien d'autre ne démarre, disque dur bouge pas...lecteur cd fait pas un bruit...rien...pourtant j'ai fait un reset et je n'ai pas changé la pile
Quelqu'un est la ?

Merci


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai tjrs pas résolu mon pb....la diode s'allume mais rien d'autre ne démarre, disque dur bouge pas...lecteur cd fait pas un bruit...rien...pourtant j'ai fait un reset et je n'ai pas changé la pile
Quelqu'un est la ?

Merci


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2005)

je me rappelle avoir eu un souci du genre avec mon imac g3 500.
Par moment, il se coupait : plus rien. A l'allumage rien non plus. Et de temps en temps, cela revenait.
J'en ai eu pour 95 ¤ chez le réparateur apple du coin pour rien. il a fait un reset pmu et a reinstallé le système et me l'a rendu contre monnaie sonnante et trébuchante. Le soir même cela recommancait.
En fait, à force de faire des rests de PMU (enlever la pile et faire un contact entre les pattes pour vider les condos), finalement il est reparti et c'est celui que j'utilise encore ici (c'est arrivé il y a deux ans).
Quelque temps avant j'avais changé mon DD pour maxtor, là j'en ai encore changé pour un seagate et z&ro soucis.
Je n'ai jamais su ce qui s'était passé.

Donc espoir, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2005)

Et elle vaut quoi ta ram ?
Tu as une autre barrette des fois que...


----------



## iScrat (6 Avril 2005)

ben la j'ai mis ma barrette en plus mais jpeux tjrs en avoir une en plus...dc ca c'est bon.
J'ai pas changé la pile, la carte mere recoit le signal puisque la diode sur la cm s'allume mais rien, le dd démarre même pas...rien aucun bruit...
je saiiiiiiiiiiis plus quoi faire, l'espoir m'a quitté là j'en ai marre j'aimerais bien le ramener à la vie...

ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin aidez-moooooooooi macgé au secours...........

(merci de ton témoignage starmac, jen prends note, je me suis limite acharné sur la pile lol et ca donne rien même après 17829576 reset pmu...bon ben voilà désespéré...)

merci a tous +


----------



## iScrat (7 Avril 2005)

Apparement, sur skon m'a dit de son passé a cette petite bête...elle se serait pris de l'eau sur la tronche...enfin par le haut...est-ce que c'est définitivement perdu ou réparable par mes soins ?
L'alim en aurait pris un coup mais alors pk la cm recoit le signal et allume sa diode ?

Merci a vous
+


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2005)

La carte mêre n'est peut-être pas totalement morte mais suffisamment pour ne plus permettre à la machine de fonctionner.

J'ai peur que tes projets de réparation ne tombent à l'eau (mauvais jeu de mot : désolé )


----------



## iScrat (7 Avril 2005)

aucune solution alors ?
ouainnnnnn
je veux qu'il revive ca a l'air pas sorcier, chui suis presque...mais faut faire un petit pas...difficile...
aidez moi 
je sais que vous pouvez le faire !!!
++


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2005)

un petit pas pour lui, un grand pas pour l'humanité 
Non, franchement, je ne sais pas quoi te dire.
Si tu habites en meurthe et moselle, on peut s'arranger pour se voir, et surtout voir l'animal, mais ce type d'oiseau n'aime pas l'eau...

A vendre pour pièces?


----------



## iScrat (7 Avril 2005)

on vient de me confirmer qu'aparement mon petit protégé n'aurait pas reçu d'eau mais je ne sais tjrs pas pk il a été delaissé. alors, vous voyez solutions en cette nouvelle ?
étant donné que la carte mère recoit l'électricité, je pencherait quand même pour la carte d'alimentation situé près du tube cathodique qui ne va pas bien. j'ai vu plusieurs manip sur cette carte pour des machines presque perdues comme la mienne et qui les ont ramenées à la vie mais le pb c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé de témoignages avec les même symptômes.
je l'ai démonté entièrement, même le cache du tube cathodique. apparement tout le monde prévient sur les risque de haute tension sur les composant même débranché donc je n'ai pas osé toucher à tout ça de peur de me faire piquer par cette machine récalcitrante.
peut-on changer cette carte ? ou du moins voir si c'est elle qui est en cause dans tout cela ?
j'ai vu de nb imac 233-333 recyclés dans des boîtiers pc par un changement de carte d'alimentation mais comme les génrations d'imac sont très différentes surtout entre les 233-33 et mon indigo 600...
qqu'un à une idée ?



merci a toi starmac, tu me remontes le moral quand je vois une réponse de ta part sur le sujet même si elle ne donne pas de solution...on pense tjrs à moi 

a vous ! 
++


----------



## iScrat (7 Avril 2005)

je n'ai même pas répondu à ton post, non je suis dans les alpes maritimes, à Contes (06390) dc loin de toi...
il ne sera à vendre en petites pièces au moment où il n'aura vraiment plus aucune chance ! mais jtinformerais de cette possibilité 
(tu cherches quoi comme pièces ?)

++


----------



## Philou309 (7 Avril 2005)

Normalement c'est pas la RAM parceque si la RAM ne marche pas, il ne fais absolument rien...


----------



## iScrat (8 Avril 2005)

mais j'ai laissé la ram do'rigine ca peut pas provenir de la...
c'est forcement l'alimentaion ou un faux contact...

une idéee ?? pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaze ?!!

merci ++


----------



## iScrat (10 Avril 2005)

Des nouvelles : j'ai changé la pile de la carte mère mais rien n'y change. J'ai démonté le panneau supérieur, celui de l'écran pr voir si yavait faux contact mais non et puis j'ai pas trop osé touché vu que tout le monde prévient sur les 25000 Volts que l'on peut se prendre...dc bon j'ai pas trop essayé. La ram est d'origine, j'ai démonté le bloc carte-mère mais rien n'y fait pas de défaut, pas de faux contact.
Je voulais savoir si le bloc d'alimentation était le bloc branché à la carte mère ou était-ce celui qui est sur la carte du tube cathodique...?
Si c'est la carte branche juste à côté de la carte-mère peut-on la changer oui mais ou trouve t on cette pièce ?

Merci bcp de tous vos conseils...
++


----------

